# openoffice.org-3 good build, but not running...



## tigos2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, All.
My system is FreeBSD 7.2 STABLE i386 (on july 18 2009)
I've no problem building from the port's tree: editors/openoffice.org-3
Port's tree is up to date on july 20 2009.
In /etc/make.conf present lines:

```
CPUTYPE?=core2
[skip]
WITH_LANG= ru_RU.UTF-8
WITH_GTK2= yes
[skip]
# OpenOffice
LOCALIZED_LANG=ru
[skip]
```

Java on my system: diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_5, jdk-1.6.0.3p4_11

After install openoffice-3.1.0 - not run without any error messages 
I check libraries:

```
[tigos2@tigos2]~/$ pkg_libchk -r ru-openoffice.org-3.1.0_2
libGL-7.4.4: /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 misses libm.so.3
ru-openoffice.org-3.1.0_2: /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.0/openoffice.org/basis3.1/program/libofficebean.so misses libjawt.so
```

Make symlinks on misses libs:

```
[tigos2@tigos2]/usr/local/lib/$ sudo ln -s compat/libm.so.3 .
[tigos2@tigos2]/usr/local/lib/$ sudo ln -s ../jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libjaw
```

Deleting directory .openoffice.org in home directory, but not running this application 

Help, please.

PS: In any logs files - nothing!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Similar problem here with firefox (vs firefox3) after the
jpeg upgrade.  (Another thread, short as of now, may conver
that in more detail).
/edit/
A rebuild of firefox and seamonkey fixed each.
/edit/


----------



## tigos2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I uninstall firefox 3.5 Now only firefox 2.0.0.20, but problem still there!


----------



## Lowell (Jul 21, 2009)

Try running it under truss()(1) to see what it tries to do.

As far as the Firefox problem, have you got the shm module loaded?  3.5 requires it, and I've heard claims that some earlier versions want it too.  Just a guess...


----------



## tigos2 (Jul 21, 2009)

*run under truss*

File with output attached.


----------



## tigos2 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Resolved!!!*

I run:

```
$ truss /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.0/openoffice.org3/program/soffice.bin
```
and I see error:

```
access("/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mac/Aquabase-spanish-support.ttf",4) = 0 (0x0)
open("/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mac/Aquabase-spanish-support.ttf",O_RDONLY,00) = 30 (0x1e)
fstat(30,{ mode=-rw-r--r-- ,inode=873116,size=174420,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,174420,PROT_READ,MAP_SHARED,30,0x0)     = 940945408 (0x3815b000)
close(30)                                        = 0 (0x0)
SIGNAL 11 (SIGSEGV)
```
I remove line /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mac from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, delete this directory and reboot. Now all work properly!

Thanks all for help!
Special thanks to Lowell for hint about truss(1)!


----------

